# Nice Northeast Ohio deer



## matt8487 (Apr 28, 2011)

Shot with a crossbow on public land on Sunday. Came into rattling and grunting.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice buck!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice buck


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great public land buck. congrats on a trophy that anybody should be proud of. I've hunted public land in northern Indiana for the last 34 yrs and I've only seen 1 buck taken off that land all the time I've hunted it that is as nice as your buck. again a big congrats!
sherman


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats on a nice buck! Only been able to rattle in small bucks myself.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's a dandy. Congratulations.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful man, beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great buck man! congrats!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Good job! Congratulations


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice deer. Congrats!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

outstanding sir!!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Great looking Buck, Congrats


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow! Real nice dear


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Awesome public land buck. Congratulations!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Who are you trying to kid? Everybody knows that there are no deer on public land! Especially fine bucks like that! Probably has a lease on hog heaven! 



Just kidding! One helluva nice buck.! Way to make public land pay off for you. See? It can be done!


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

That's a good buck private or public land. Some guys hunt a lifetime and never get a buck like that. Nice going.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Congrats!! Nice buck!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Helluva buck, public or private!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Very nice!! Public land does have some good ones! Right place, right time


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Stud Buck, way to go!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome buck !


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, that's a pretty awesome buck in my book!! Congratulations!


----------

